# Dogs that bite a trespasser



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.publications.parliament.uk/pa/cm201314/cmselect/cmenvfru/95/9504.htm

Can you read through this and tell me how do we stop our dogs attacking an intruder. Im at a loss. 
Non of us know how a dog will react if we are burgled until that happens. 
Does the mean every time we go out we must tie our dog up. That defeats the object of having a dog for protection.
And this will apply to our Motor home ??

This is the bigger amendment as well but its no 2 That Im worried about http://www.publications.parliament.uk/pa/cm201314/cmselect/cmenvfru/95/9502.htm


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

A barking dog will deter most intruders so hopefully a confrontation won't happen


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

But the Intruder can sue if he is bitten so he might go ahead and brake in.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Then stab him with a big kitchen knife! that's legal now  
If he's dead he won't press charges on the dog


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> Then stab him with a big kitchen knife! that's legal now
> If he's dead he won't press charges on the dog


What its legal to stab someone to death now in your own home? Result! Or is it legal for your dog to stab someone to death but not bite them?

I reckon that Pudsey dog could be trained to do that but he doesn't look very fierce.


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Well I read it that if the intruder/trespasser enters your building illegally then you would not be prosecuted, if your dog were to attack them.

This does not apply though if it occurs outside, such as in your garden, which seems fair enough to me. 

Why would you leave your dog outside all day or night? That is the world of security and working dogs, which is a different thing completely.



Pete 8)


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

to get back on topic..... :x 

isn't this a proposed amendment suggested to the current dangerous dogs legislation (where specific breeds of dogs are listed as such)? I think the thrust of the proposals is to change the situation that owners of a dangerous dog could not be prosecuted where it attacks somebody in the owner's premises? 

there's no suggestion that a "normal" pet dog's owner would become liable if their dog attacked somebody in their premises? 

There have been so many problems with the Act, it was a complete cobble together knee-jerk piece of legislation.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Isn't that how most acts are done? Just chuck something together quick, it will look as if we are doing something and we might even win another term in office.

Ian


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I hope so Ian as a long with this proposal is the proposal for over 60's retaking the driving test :roll:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Under that section 8 sub clause (6) - I read it that no prosecution will result if intruder has 'unlawful' intentions.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Its not making sense then as every person that breaks in has unlawful intent by the fact they have broken in. :wink:


----------

